# Lake Erie, Sandusky Ohio daily rental



## fisheatingbagel (Sep 6, 2007)

Anybody have recommendations for daily rental of a 17-28 foot day sailor/small cruiser around the Sandusky, Ohio area? We will be there in early August for a week and I would like to day sail around the area. Any suggestions or recommendations are appreciated. Thanks!

Dave Barker


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We chartered from Harbor North and were happy with them. A friend also had a good experience there. They have a website (harbornorthdotcom) but I can't post links yet.


----------



## calamitas (Apr 18, 2007)

*charters near sandusky, oh*

less than 20 minutes from Sandusky you will find Port Clinton Yacht Charters. 
(I rent dock space from them)
Nice people; reasonable prices. 
Port Clinton Yacht Charters, Port Clinton, Ohio


----------

